

DARPA investigating self-destructing electronics - WestCoastJustin
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2013/01/28.aspx

======
WestCoastJustin
Wonder if this is a technological response to the lost stealth drone (RQ-170
Sentinel) in Iran in 2011 [1]?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran%E2%80%93U.S._RQ-170_incide...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran%E2%80%93U.S._RQ-170_incident)

